# Did anyone else get the email saying we can get offers for everything?



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Has anyone else got a email from Amazon saying you will see offers from prime now, fresh, and restaurant delivery? I work logistics and am doing pretty good at it. There have been a ton of blocks available and they seem to raise the rates every Friday and Saturday because they don't have enough people. I am guessing they are really short staffed at prime now and they is why they are letting us do it all.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

yes I got that email, and now they sent me a 4 hr $72-100 block.. for prime now.. I haven't accepted it yet and only have 30 more min to decide.. Not sure what I am going to do..... Probably going to let it go this time and see what next time brings.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I haven't done Prime Now so i am a little hesitant trying it. The Eagan logistics warehouse is very close to my house so it works out good for me. I might give them a shot and see how I do. I won't take a 1 hour shift though like the one they sent me tonight.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

upside to prime now is tips. downside. time contraints.. good thing overall more block availability. i havent been able to get a 4hr block in like a month


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

In most cities they are begging Prime Now drivers to switch to logistics because PN is saturated. In Seattle there's a waiting list.


----------



## Samicide (Apr 28, 2017)

From the opposite side, I do prime now and got an email saying we're getting Eagan offers now. Eagan is too far away from me to even consider.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

damphoose said:


> In most cities they are begging Prime Now drivers to switch to logistics because PN is saturated. In Seattle there's a waiting list.


Actually it's the opposite. I was a logistics driver in Seattle and was offered to switch to prime.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm just waiting for them to merge Prime Now with Logistics out here


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I just got email saying lots of available blocks in Chino Irvine Hawthorne and east la. I do NOT wanna be sifting through all those locations. I'm only interested in Riverside.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> Has anyone else got a email from Amazon saying you will see offers from prime now, fresh, and restaurant delivery? I work logistics and am doing pretty good at it. There have been a ton of blocks available and they seem to raise the rates every Friday and Saturday because they don't have enough people. I am guessing they are really short staffed at prime now and they is why they are letting us do it all.


I got that email. I am a regular Flex driver for Amazon.com deliveries. I've never done prime now or restaurant. If I did restaurant, is Amazon supposed to provide me with an insulated bag or something? Also, yesterday I saw a vehicle with a magnet on the side that said Amazon Prime Now delivery. Does Amazon provide this or did he just buy this himself?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, you need to stop by the warehouse and get the insulated bags which they will probably be out of stock of. It is Amazon's policy that without an insulated bag you can't pick up restaurant orders (even though most restaurant bags won't fit in the Amazon bag). They will deactivate you until you get the bags if they find out you are delivering without them.

No clue about the car magnet. Maybe he did it to help avoid being towed/ticketed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> I just got email saying lots of available blocks in Chino Irvine Hawthorne and east la. I do NOT wanna be sifting through all those locations. I'm only interested in Riverside.


One wh worker in Irvine told me that on the 12th it will pick up, as if something big is going to happen. I dunno, there was a glow about him, perhaps he drank the Cool Aid. A few days ago I get the email saying complete 5 blocks by the 12th and get a $50 amazon gift card. Um ok, but I no longer get offers for Irvine.  Ya there computers truly do not talk to each other.

I would take a Chino DLA7 route from time to time when I get tired of phishing in Riverside. Chino, being part of the Inland Empire and is located in San Bernadino county ought to be tied to DLA5. But because it's the old Anahiem wh it's still tied to LA region.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

dkcs said:


> Yes, you need to stop by the warehouse and get the insulated bags which they will probably be out of stock of. It is Amazon's policy that without an insulated bag you can't pick up restaurant orders (even though most restaurant bags won't fit in the Amazon bag). They will deactivate you until you get the bags if they find out you are delivering without them.
> 
> No clue about the car magnet. Maybe he did it to help avoid being towed/ticketed.


Where do you get the bags from? Some of the restaurant shifts just make you wait by a certain location. Is there a certain place you can pick up the bags at? I have other delivery bags but they are for doordash.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> Where do you get the bags from? Some of the restaurant shifts just make you wait by a certain location. Is there a certain place you can pick up the bags at? I have other delivery bags but they are for doordash.


Whatever insulated bag you have, it'll work.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Samicide said:


> From the opposite side, I do prime now and got an email saying we're getting Eagan offers now. Eagan is too far away from me to even consider.


I'm a regular Eagan driver. I do 5 to 7 shifts a week. Tonight I'm going to try my first run at Prime now. When I signed up for my block it said umn1 which I thought was the warehouse off of Como and 280. But when I look at the location now it says location will not be available until 5 p.m. when you have Prime now deliveries wouldn't they always start at the warehouse? I'm just thinking because I come from the south I'm going to plan my way up there to be there at 6. But if the first location is somewhere else then I could be late.



poopyhead said:


> I'm a regular Eagan driver. I do 5 to 7 shifts a week. Tonight I'm going to try my first run at Prime now. When I signed up for my block it said umn1 which I thought was the warehouse off of Como and 280. But when I look at the location now it says location will not be available until 5 p.m. when you have Prime now deliveries wouldn't they always start at the warehouse? I'm just thinking because I come from the south I'm going to plan my way up there to be there at 6. But if the first location is somewhere else then I could be late.


Any other tips you can give me about this location and or prime now deliveries for UMN1?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> I'm a regular Eagan driver. I do 5 to 7 shifts a week. Tonight I'm going to try my first run at Prime now. When I signed up for my block it said umn1 which I thought was the warehouse off of Como and 280. But when I look at the location now it says location will not be available until 5 p.m. when you have Prime now deliveries wouldn't they always start at the warehouse? I'm just thinking because I come from the south I'm going to plan my way up there to be there at 6. But if the first location is somewhere else then I could be late.
> 
> Any other tips you can give me about this location and or prime now deliveries for UMN1?


They may send you to restaurant deliveries


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Actually it's the opposite. I was a logistics driver in Seattle and was offered to switch to prime.


The opposite for you not for the thousands of drivers they sent emails to asking to switch to logistics.
Well doesn't matter now because they are merging the two.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

When they combine UCA4 and DLA9, it will be cluster fuc


----------

